# My little warrior and I... possible issues?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not so sure whether this can be an issue but might as well ask...

My daughter is over 1 yrs old, and I love her dearly. She also knows her daddy and she follows me around it's very cute and adorable. She's gonna be a daddy's girl! :smthumbup: I hope...

However, I have plans that may be a little bit 'unorthodox'. I've always wanted a son, a "mini-me" so to speak. However I didn't love my daughter any less just because of that, but I may be setting myself up for disappointment.

Like, I come from a somewhat "warrior culture" in a way, also "feminist" in some regards. The missus has her own plans for our daughter and sometimes it conflicts (such as Church at the moment), but otherwise she's just happy I'm not neglecting our daughter at the moment. But I'm curious, am I wrong to want my daughter to grow up to be my little warrior?

Like, I may buy her barbie dolls sure, only a BB gun to line 'em up and shoot them down with!  I have a side of me that also wants her to beat up little boys who give her sh-t in school! But of course, I want her to learn responsibility and respect as well, I don't want her to grow up to be violent and uncontrollable, just want her to be strong. But...

She's a girl, am I setting myself up for disappointment? :scratchhead:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> I'm not so sure whether this can be an issue but might as well ask...
> 
> My daughter is over 1 yrs old, and I love her dearly. She also knows her daddy and she follows me around it's very cute and adorable. She's gonna be a daddy's girl! :smthumbup: I hope...
> 
> ...


Don't you worry too much! Give her more baby food & pacifier first.

When she grows up a bit more, you might want to get a farm & few horses to let her start with. She needs to understand how to take care of a horse first.

Think about how you grew up!

Your parents let you shoot first or take care of the horse first?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh yeah I do worry too much about my kid sometimes, like, I want her to rule the world! But, I guess that's natural yes when one has a firstborn?

As for my own childhood, didn't really have one. I pretty much raised myself, long story, and hated kids. I'm also very worried about this. Like, I made a promise sure, that I won't be like my own parents (even though we have already reconciled once I turned 18 and left the street life behind), and when I first held my daughter it struck a very sensitive part of my otherwise (mostly) steel-claded heart, I almost broke down in tears.

I've come far since my old life, married now with a frustratingly stubborn (but loving) wifey, a beautiful healthy kid, and a successful established legitimate business. But I missed out on a lot, I have no brothers/sisters either then cousins so I'm pretty much re-living my own childhood with my daughter as well. Hence please, even though I've been learning a lot thanks to friends and the missus, tell me what you know, every little bit I want to learn (and may have missed), I never had any experience dealing with kids until now. I want her to be a daddy's girl, I want to be her best pal!

I have friends in the country who owns horses too and I've actually taken up horse-riding as a hobby as another type of therapy since I can't drink my problems away anymore due to pancreatitis. I'm not so sure about having a 1 yr old on horseback however (though it is an ancient Eurasian cultural tradition!). Maybe I just can't wait... I don't know.

But... it's not wrong is it? To have this type of plan for my daughter?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Heh yeah I do worry too much about my kid sometimes, like, I want her to rule the world! But, I guess that's natural yes when one has a firstborn?
> 
> As for my own childhood, didn't really have one. I pretty much raised myself, long story, and hated kids. I'm also very worried about this. Like, I made a promise sure, that I won't be like my own parents (even though we have already reconciled once I turned 18 and left the street life behind), and when I first held my daughter it struck a very sensitive part of my otherwise (mostly) steel-claded heart, I almost broke down in tears.
> 
> ...


You also need a couple of sons! Some mini-you.

Let your daughter be a Daddy girl. She can enjoy the horse riding with her daddy! 

Let her brothers take care of the shooting.

Don't just get raped and give away your sperms to your wife without a mini you in return... . I'm sure she won't come too often to interupt your business when there's a daddy girl + 2 "mini you" to take care. She would feel much secure as well if you want more kids with her, that also shows her you really want to love her only for the rest of your life. Give your daughter some brothers. They can help her many things. My daughter wished I would give her a younger brother, so when he grows up, he would help her carry heavy stuffs. LOL It's a bit selfish but it did make sense. When my husband & me both get old, 1 daughter is not enough to share the work taking care of the old parents. It's too heavy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

But what if I end up with 5 daughters before a son!!! That happens! And I'm paranoid of that!



> When my husband & me both get old, 1 daughter is not enough to share the work taking care of the old parents. It's too heavy.


Hmmm... that's, true. If the baby bells ring again I'll probably be going around the block on other people's trees tying up as many prayer flags as I can for a son! Heh still, I worry... and I don't think we are really ready for the baby bells to ring again, not yet anyway.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

You can can get lots of information on the internet about how to have a son.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you sure those even work? There's never guarantees =/

Ok found this... http://www.bestnaturaltreatments.info/choosing_the_gender_of_your_baby.html

I don't like these types of net-ads! Darn the internet! Never trust internet articles either, hmmm, might ask a doctor actually about this however...



> "I'm so confident that you will be happy with your purchase that you get my 100% Money back Guarantee. You risk nothing. You have the right to a prompt and full refund at any time up to *60 days* from date of purchase.


-.-
Ne one made a baby in 60 days?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> I'm not so sure whether this can be an issue but might as well ask...
> 
> My daughter is over 1 yrs old, and I love her dearly. She also knows her daddy and she follows me around it's very cute and adorable. She's gonna be a daddy's girl! :smthumbup: I hope...
> 
> ...


She is your daughter, please raise her like a daughter. Parents sometimes have this kind of ideas, they want their children to achieve something they couldn't achieve, and this will put a lot of pressure on the children, it is not healthy for the children and not good for parents to think like this, the more you expect, the more you will become disappointed. 

And please don't spoil your daughter, it is not good for her. You can't spoil your wife, you can't spoil your child either, when people are spoiled, they take things for granted, and they become demanding, being a responsible parent, you should teach your daughter to be responsible for her behavior and you know clearly when she is an adult, she is going to have her own family, you can't look after her forever, it is important for her to know how to be a woman. 

And I know your girl is cute, but please don't dress her up like a doll. I know a lot of parents like to dress up their girls, dress the girls like princesses, as a teacher, I have noticed, girls who like to think they are pretty tend to have problems when they are teenagers. You don't want to deal with those problems. 

Please just raise your daughter like a daughter, a daughter is usually sweeter to their parents than a son.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Are you sure those even work? There's never guarantees =/
> 
> Ok found this... Choosing The Gender Of Your Baby
> 
> ...


You found wrong information. It's should be something about diet and other scientific studies in about how to have a better chance to have a boy instead of a girl. Anyway, find a doctor is a better idea for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

You need to let her be herself. Do not raise her to be a girl, do not raise her to be a boy. Raise her to be who she is. She will have her own personality, and she will come into it on her own. If you try to make her any different, not only will it fail miserably, but she will resent you for it. 

If she wants barbies and a bb gun, great. Heck, I like guns. Of course, being raised by a gun nut and having a boyfriend who is a gun nut will do that to you.  But don't make her shoot the barbies; if she wants to, then fine, but don't try to make her or try to manipulate her. Let it be her choice. 

Even if you have a son, you have no assurance that he'll be a mini you. He will also have his own personality. 

Kids are not miniature versions of their parents. They are their own people, distinct and very different from their parents.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Of course, being raised by a gun nut


That's the plan! Haha

I know I know, I'm just joking about the mini-me part, it's just that she's my firstborn I'm still happy-and-foolish about it. I wouldn't love her any less either way, to be honest I don't even know why I made this thread.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Coming from a daddies girl....it's the best on both parts! My dad has been gone for 9 yrs now and I so very much miss him and being daddies girl. Even at age 40!

If your relationship is strong with her, she will be both your little warrior and your girl. I know...as I was same. Had the girly side, cheerleading, dresses, makeup, etc. yet, a 'hidden' side of out doorsey, camping, hiking, etc. Dad was a Daniel Boone and had his own archery shop. We ate lots of Deer, Duck, Rabbit, and Black Bear! Some people laugh after getting to know me while saying I have this side no one would ever know about if they didn't get to know me. They laugh at knowing I would go camping by just 'looks'. I have a professional job and so during work I'm the business professional, dress and attitude. 

I would have loved to live in a cabin in the woods. Love campfire, smell of it, cooking outdoors, the whole 9 yards. Dated a guy once the same. Sometimes wonder if that would have been the ideal person for me? Hmmm....20/20.

So....don't force it nor worry about it. Your love and relationship can and will have the best of both worlds with her.


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with others on raising her to be herself. If she loves being with you then chances are she will pick up some of your same interest. I have a son and a daughter and sometimes my daughter is more of a pistol than my son. lol
She can play with barbies on minute then match box and bbs and riding 4-wheelers the next. She's good at sports and loves the outdoors. Most of that is because our family spends a lot of time hiking and doing things like that. Just show her how to be a strong independent person and the rest will come naturally.


----------



## CaliMomof3 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am a mom of three, two boys and a girl. I am also a sibling of three, two girls (myself included) and a boy. Each and every child has their own personality and tendencies. I was very much a tom-boy. I hated dolls and thought girls got totally gypped. I'm still waiting to get that figure 8 race car set and I'll be 40 next year! I chased boys with snakes, beat them up for beating up my brother and was very competitive - I played trumpet in school which was mainly a boys instrument when I was in school. My best memories are of working on the car with my dad. No one did anything to shape me. They gave me dolls, and tea sets and Strawberry Shortcake bath supplies. I wanted cars, bikes, and cork-guns. That was who I was innately. My daughter is 6. She is girly to the max, but loves watching her bothers play shoot-em-up games, builds Legos with them, and loves a good wrestling match. Each child had their own identity and the best thing you can do is let you daughter mature into who she will be (you know the story of forcing a square peg into a round hole) while exposing her to the things you are interested in. She will be a well rounded, loved and cherished little girl and that is the best gift any child could receive from their parent! Hang in there and be patient while her personality blossoms and love her for who she is! Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Are you sure those even work? There's never guarantees =/
> 
> Ok found this... Choosing The Gender Of Your Baby


I have 5 sons, I can tell you how I had sooo many. I didn't have much sex back then! 

From my own personal experience, it is MUCH easier to conceive BOYS. Since I struggled with Inferitity, I read a ton about how to conceive & at that time I just wanted a BABY. I obviously read somewhere -that if you do it too much, you might deplete the sperm count (my husband suffered for yrs because of that --probably not true unless you have a low count!) 

So we scheduled at least our 1st 3 kids this way. (and all boys) Male sperm swim FASTER but supposaby DIE quicker, so you want to have sex on the day she ovulates. So the males will win the race to the egg. If she has a regular period every 28 days , this should be day 14 of her cycle. (Day 1 being the 1st day of menstrating). And she SHOULD have an orgasm too- that way it helps them get up there. Cowgirl is best position. Deep penetration. I swear I conceived every single son in this manner. 

For getting our girl - he masterbated that morning (learned this later) and we planned her conception that night , I purposely did not have an orgasm, and we did this a couple days before ovulation, and we did missionary. This gave us our only daughter. 

Nothing is for sure of coarse, but might as well do what you can to acheive the sex you desire. Only speaking from my own experience. 

Question, was you having a ton of sex when you conceived the girl? I know from the way you talk she is a Nympo, so it would make sense. 

To get the son, plan it , schedule it for her greatest ovulation time.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for this, looks like there's a few things to consider when trying for a boy. Hopefully it'll work, but worth at least one more try, if we end up with another daughter though, I'm going to be way too outnumbered in the household! Maybe start having a loose girly wrist! Heh

BTW, so to have a boy a couple must have less sex? 

As for my daughter I think I do worry too much heh


----------



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

I think you should follow her lead in interests. Expose her to many different types of toys and hobbies, let her pick the ones that she is naturally drawn too. Both of my children played with "boy" and "girl" toys. I let them both explore and develop their own interests. Some of the things the kids like are things I enjoy, but that also have hobbies that I dislike. 

Let her tell you what she likes and doesn't like and try not to force your own ideals of what she should and shouldn't be.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Just let her be who she's going to be. She'll let you know. I had my barbie dolls, and I had my fire truck. Hard pressed to tell you which I loved more. I loved to play "pretend", that I was mommy to a bunch of babies, and I loved to climb trees and play in the mud (for which my very proper southern mother whipped my tail over, having dressed me in those damned dresses!!!). 
Just enjoy your daughter. Spend time with her. It's highly likely she's going to like doing ANYTHING that involves spending time with her daddy.


----------



## zohaib (Dec 24, 2010)

Dont worry if she is a GAL.

i think that you are watching your son in her..but the reality is that she is not a boy so try to expect that she can't do some those thing that a boy can do..
but still she can do alot.

and 
you may also have a Son next time..!


----------

